# Is this coconut milk bad? funny after "taste"



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I've recently fallen in love with So Delicious brand vanilla coconut milk in the refrigerated section. I just bought a new carton today, expires nov 23. Got it home, opened it, and took a nice big swig right out of the carton.







looks/smells/tastes just as delicious as always.. until I'm done swallowing. Then its sort of an after taste except I'd almost call it an after "smell", because I only "Taste" (smell?) it as I'm exhaling through my nose, immediately after swallowing. Its TERRIBLE! Its a very familiar (bad) taste but for some reason I just can't pinpoint it. Maybe when you throw up but your stomach is empty so nothing but stomach acid comes out? but, no, I don't think thats completely accurate. Maybe that, combined with the smell of my snot when I have a raging sinus infection? Its in the league of those things, at least!

But since I can only taste/smell/detect it in my nose, after swallowing, it makes me wonder if its just me? Because I had a very slight sore throat/post nasal drip the last couple days that finally went away without progressing into a full blown cold like I thought it was going to. I had dh taste it to see if he noticed it and he didn't. I still had the "after smell" when I tried again after dinner too!

eta: aha! It finally clicked what the taste/smell reminds me of. It clicked while I was washing my hands







. Soap! but like.. nasty rancid soap.


----------



## Jenille (Jul 19, 2009)

That sounds awful! But since your dh didn't taste it, it very likely could just be you. I know that when I have an upper respiratory thing going on it can make some foods taste terribly strange and unpleasant. If it still tastes weird after you're all better, I'd contact the company, because I'm sure they'd want to know about something like that. But seriously, it does sound like it will taste delicious to you again when you're all better.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

AHHH!!! I'm NOT crazy!!! dh just went to take it back and found out it was recalled! Thats so validating to me, lol. It was because of a "flavor defect" due to some abnormal breaking down of the fats or something like that.


----------



## MilkbarMom (Mar 28, 2003)

How did you find out about the recall? I have a carton in my fridge,and I am hoping it is not recalled....but it tastes kinda funky.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

when dh took it back to the store there was a sign next to the display saying it was recalled. it didn't sound like it was harmful to drink, just that it tasted bad


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm, I am glad I saw this thread when you first posted it. I just opened a new carton of this milk and it also tastes soapy. Off to look up recall....


----------

